# Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?



## th_fn_styles (4. März 2013)

*Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?*

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, vorausgeladene Daten auf einen anderen Rechner zu kopieren und dort am Releasetermin fertig zuladen? Konkret handelt es sich dabei um das aktuelle Tomb Raider. Die 10,6 GB habe ich im Steam-Unterordner "depotcache" ausfindig machen können. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob es funktioniert, diese einfach auf einen anderen Rechner zu kopieren und dort dann quasi zu finalisieren. Hintergrund der Aktion: ein Kollege mit UMTS-Verbindung und 10 GB Inklusivvolumen im Monat  und nett wie ich bin, lade ich ihm seine Neuerwerbungen herunter.


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?*

Ich denke schon, dass es funktioniert. Allerdings sollte dein Kumpel das "vorladen" selber einmal starten, damit Steam die Datein in dem Ordner entdeckt. Ansonsten würde Steam am Releaseday wahrscheinlich einfach das Spiel herunterladen, das es nicht von den vorgeladenen Daten weiß.


----------



## th_fn_styles (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?*

Ok, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Wenn es so nicht klappt, lade ich es nach Release eben nochmal.


----------



## Laudian (5. März 2013)

*AW: Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?*

Oder du installierst einfach die vorgeladene Version


----------



## th_fn_styles (7. März 2013)

*AW: Vorausgeladene Daten auf anderen Rechner übertragbar?*

Die kopierten Vorab-Dateien wurden anstandlos auf dem anderen Rechner erkannt


----------

